# Roxbury District Court - Directions



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Anyone have an easy way of getting to Roxbury District from the Concord Area. I have a case there. Looked it up online, seems like I should take Mass Ave, to Columbus, to Dudley, to Warren St. Thanks


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It looks like you got the right directions, what else do you need. I know the area well. All I can say, good luck finding a parking space, and bring your pistola.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Well hopefully parking will be a little easier with a POLICE cruiser, but I did not know if there were any direct routes easier than what I found on the internet.

Thanks


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Just park the cruiser at B2, you should be all set.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Thank You


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

That route you have now is good enough. And as Gil said, you can park at B2. That lot does fill up pretty fast though, so the earlier you are there the better.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Mapquest is so screwed up. I got wrong directions twice in PA and NJ in the last 3 months. You are basically right. Go Mass Ave, take a right on Tremont. On your right you'll go past BPD HQ (Crystal Palace) On your left you will see the Reggie Lewis Crack, er... I mean Track Center. Take a left there. It's not New Dudley Street anymore. It's been renamed to Malcolm X Boulevard. :roll: As you turn left, you will see the lovely new 2.2 million dollar mosque being constructed by the faithful who only paid $150,000 for land which has an approximate value of $600,000. :shock: Thanks to the BRA &amp; Mumbles, they got a sweetheart deal. Straight up 2 sets of lights you'll see B-2. Park there but put your nice hubcaps in your trunk. You don't want to lose them. RDC is right behind there. Good luck.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Only HousingCop could turn giving directions into a political matter :L:


----------

